# DonH



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I have learned a lot from your post so far and looking forward to learning a lot more. I was just wondering if you could please explain who you are and give us a lil insight on your background. I know you dont enter the lounge much if at all, but we would all like to know. Thank you.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have seen him on p fish, and noticed that the guy is very well informed! Good to see that he is here to help us! He had helped me out with a problem. Thanks for giving your time to help others out.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Don is the man, I hope he sees this....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moving so Don will see it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I've PM'd Don last week, asking the same questions about who he was, how he knows so much about water perimeters/conditioning, and where he's from. Kewl guy to talk to!! Very well has my respect!!!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks for the kind comments guys&#8230; and yet I only get one vote? Hmmmmm&#8230;







Just kidding.









Background: I started in the hobby at the age of 10 when my parents bought me a 10 gallon tank with platies, guppies, and a couple of corydoras and I have been keeping at least one tank ever since (that was over 23 years ago). Since that time, I've kept many different types of fish available to the hobby (South American catfish, arowanas, stingrays, marine, reef, discus, koi, and of course, piranha). I worked at a little mom and pop fish store through high school for spending money. Unfortunately, I spent all of it on fish (but at a discounted price







) Most of what I have learnt comes from killing a lot of fish and trying to figure out what I did wrong. Knowledge comes quicker when it hurts the wallet. Another good source of info for me in the past has been discussion boards (like this one), I have absorbed quite a bit of knowledge about diseases and water chemistry from advanced koi hobbyists. You would be amazed at how much research goes into these two areas when you have spent over $20,000 on a single fish (not me, but I learned from those who have).

I have been keeping piranha for over 10 years along with other tropicals but I have recently downsized my collection and decided to concentrated on keeping various species of piranha. Here's my latest addition (16" rhom), it's a bit stressed from the trip&#8230; you like?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

one word.. BADASS!!!!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats is one cool tank setup. What size is the tank?

~Dj


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

So you decided to go completely against what I suggested....
Man was I totally wrong, that is an amazing Rhom. Excellent choice!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I always found DonH more interesting than his fish, though his collection does cause me to smile.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow ...what a beauty


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice rhom







and gotta love those rocks


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It's currently in a 90 gallon (kinda throws out the 30 gallon per large piranha rule doesn't it?







)

grosse gurke: I was going back and forth about whether to add 6 more geryi to the 180 or get the rhom. Decided to get the rhom because I wanted to have a tank showcased in the living room instead of in the garage. Either way I think it would have been a good choice...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great Rhom...BRAVO!!!


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

Hey DonH, I was that one lone vote !!









You are a great help with all my problems and we are very fortunate to have your knowledge on P-fury!

Thats guy!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

WOW! very nice tank and rhom. That thing is a monster. You'll get my vote next month! Your info and help is beyond words.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I love your Rhom Mr H


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

i'd just like to thank don aswell for quickly responding to my crisis even if i didnt supplyy enough info


----------

